# Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 9



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Fourth Annual Big Birthday Bash!*

I'm also going to dub this the first meet of the Southeastern Quality Sound Invitational...or SEQSI for short 

I would like to invite everyone over to listen to some cool audio systems, hang out and cut up with your friends, and help me celebrate my Birthday (actually the 12th). We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 9
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:
- your favorite demo music
- a folding chair
- a camera
- Tools and tuning equipment
- a friend
- a canopy


I hope to see you there!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Alan (BigAl205)- 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 16*

Well, crapola. I was just replying and adding myself to the list when I remembered I'll be on vacation that weekend. This is just not the year for me with making it to GTGs it seems. :/


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 16*

1. Alan (BigAl205)- 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan 

.. Told ya I would so I’ll get there finally unless some unforeseen who knows what derails me like some trip to China etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 16*

Would Nov 9 be a better weekend? The only problem I see is that Bama plays LSU that weekend vs being at Miss St on 11/16


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 16*



BigAl205 said:


> Would Nov 9 be a better weekend? The only problem I see is that Bama plays LSU that weekend vs being at Miss St on 11/16


For me, we leave that Monday (11/11, Veteran's Day) so I would have a better shot at making the meet if it were then. But aside from me, it might be easier for folks out of town since Monday would be a holiday for most.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, Nov. 16*

1. Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan 

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram

I know college football is a religion to the highest power in Bama but this is more important than football


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> For me, we leave that Monday (11/11, Veteran's Day) so I would have a better shot at making the meet if it were then. But aside from me, it might be easier for folks out of town since Monday would be a holiday for most.


I went ahead and changed it to 11/9


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool! Will definitely try to make it.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

This is probably a good event to attend for me also.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

disconnected said:


> This is probably a good event to attend for me also.


It's about as laid back as it gets. Just a group of audio nerds hanging out.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's about as laid back as it gets. Just a group of audio nerds hanging out.


Hey! Who are you calling nerd?

Oh, wait... guilty


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

1. Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan 

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram

4. Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5

Unless something major comes up, I'm in...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have no idea if I can make it, but I'd like to. I'll check when time gets closer. May even have some tunes by then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

FOUR MONTHS AWAY!

Here's to hoping mumbles is recovered enough to make it. I bet he will be


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If he's not, Alan has volunteered to give Eric piggy back rides.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> If he's not, Alan has volunteered to give Eric piggy back rides.


I'd pay money to see that:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd pay money to see that:laugh:


You've got more money to burn that I do, apparently. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ErinH said:


> You've got more money to burn that I do, apparently. :laugh:


Well, the entertainment value would be there


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just 14 weeks away


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully we get enough attendees to make this a success. Always look forward to this one for the more laid back atmosphere. Need to put in my vacation for it since I have 96 hours of time left! Heh just strafed the hell out of October and November like an A-10! How's the interest on social media going?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

One question...”roll tide” or “war eagle”? Thanks!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

saltyone said:


> One question...”roll tide” or “war eagle”? Thanks!


Roll tide. Not sure if his truck is Crimson red but it's close to it I think.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

My profile:

Diyma Ninja
Join Date: May 2009
Location: *Crimson Tide Country*
Age: 47
Posts: 1,805


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

As much as I'd love to meet you guys, I don't think I can go that far behind enemy lines without at least being in range of indirect fire support. 

Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

saltyone said:


> As much as I'd love to meet you guys, I don't think I can go that far behind enemy lines without at least being in range of indirect fire support.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!


This meet is like Hot Springs, AR used to be for mobsters. It's a neutral area for all to relax...mostlyCome on and meet us if you want. I'm from Arkansas so not sure what that says about me:surprised:


----------



## mpm17 (Jun 2, 2019)

1. Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan 

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram

4. Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5

5. Marshall (mpm17) - 2012 MINI Cooper R58

Looking forward to it. Except the piggyback rides. That has me concerned.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

We tend to joke around a lot. Last year at Al's meet I was still recovering from blowing out my right calf muscle slipping on wet painted concrete steps so at times might have needed a piggyback ride. Somehow spared my knee and ankle during the fall. I was going out to the truck to tune too so be careful folks!

Adrian S and dacheatham told me they're gonna try to make this. Papacueball and jode1967 also said they'd try to make it so that puts 9 on the list that I know of. Should have a good mix of OG's and new attendees.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

About 9 weeks away! I'm really looking forward to hearing what Erin has come up with in his new car. Don't think he coulda picked a much better lineup of equipment for the money or better installer for the job.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> About 9 weeks away! I'm really looking forward to hearing what Erin has come up with in his new car. Don't think he coulda picked a much better lineup of equipment for the money or better installer for the job.


I'm looking forward to Erin helping me tune my setup! Going through my to-do list;

Purchase car: Check
Purchase equipment: Check
Install equipment:
Tune equipment: Pending

Crap! I've apparently missed something


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> I'm looking forward to Erin helping me tune my setup! Going through my to-do list;
> 
> Purchase car: Check
> Purchase equipment: Check
> ...


I believe you can do it. If not at least you'll be able to get piggy back rides from Al


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

It will be nice to hear other systems and get feedback. And this gives me a goal/deadline to find the motivation to get more work done I've been putting off.

Look forward to seeing everyone there.

1. Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram

4. Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5

5. Marshall (mpm17) - 2012 MINI Cooper R58

6. Justin (jrwalte) - 2007 Corolla


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The big event draws closer...epper:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> The big event draws closer...epper:


Dancing peppers?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Dancing peppers?


It's Al's alter ego...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's Al's alter ego...


And I thought I had Al all figured out...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It's a good luck charm hoping that Eric's trip isn't cursed this time


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> It's a good luck charm hoping that Eric's trip isn't cursed this time


Here's to hoping! Are you going the Audio-X route in your truck? I'm still leaning self-install for my car, but the more pictures of Erins Civic I see has me reconsidering.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

mumbles said:


> Here's to hoping! Are you going the Audio-X route in your truck? I'm still leaning self-install for my car, but the more pictures of Erins Civic I see has me reconsidering.


Yeah, I'm thinking about dropping it off the end of next week. I don't want to give away what all I'm having done...you'll just have to come to the meet to see for yourself.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about dropping it off the end of next week. I don't want to give away what all I'm having done...you'll just have to come to the meet to see for yourself.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A part of me hopes Steve taps into his spl roots and does something crazy with the 18".


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just 4 weeks away


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Little over 2 weeks away.


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

I took all of next week off to get work done on the car. Hopefully it don't take the whole time 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jrwalte said:


> I took all of next week off to get work done on the car. Hopefully it don't take the whole time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think time moves 10x faster when working with car audio. It's like I look down to do something and come up a few minutes later and a couple hours have come and gone? It's a conspiracy I tell ya!

All jokes aside it will be nice to finally meet you.

And anyone staying the night the Home2 in Fultondale is less than $100 a night. Brand new place and hear it's AMAZING. I booked through Hotels.com.


----------



## jrwalte (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks. I booked at Home2. I'm going to be there Friday afternoon as I'll be going to Huntsville that day for work. Staying Friday and Saturday.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've stayed at a few Home2Suites and they were nice. It's a modern style hotel and they are all relatively new. Similar to the newer Tru hotels. That's a good price too.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've stayed at a couple, and yeah, I love them


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone wants to get together and grab a bite Friday night maybe we can exchange numbers or plan it here or on caj. I'll be leaving Little Rock around noonish and ease on towards the east.


----------



## mpm17 (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking forward to it. I'm close enough that I'll be driving up that morning.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Can my wife and I just show up to listen to some awesome systems? I need to upgrade but don’t know the direction I need to take.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Look forward to seeing everyone there.

1. Alan (BigAl205) - 2018 Chevy Silverado Z-71

2. Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan

3. Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2016 Ram

4. Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5

5. Marshall (mpm17) - 2012 MINI Cooper R58

6. Justin (jrwalte) - 2007 Corolla

7. Jason (papcueball) - 2011 Dodge Charger

8. Erin (erinh)- 2019 Honda Civic

A few others have committed via Facebook




Aslmx said:


> Can my wife and I just show up to listen to some awesome systems? I need to upgrade but don’t know the direction I need to take.


Sure


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Jackie (nyquistrate) might have committed. Or is he still a definite maybe?

And me and jrwalte are meeting for dinner Friday night when we get into town and anyone else able to make it is welcome to join.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

So Al, I'm trying to make this trip but conflicts with Bug Jam (wife got a beetle), so I'm going to say I am a maybe for this. let's see if I can also get further with my install (it's either too ****ing hot or raining like it is right now do here in FLA)..

Plus I need to hang out with some Car Audio guys, this place sucks, shops ain't worth a damn and not one does SQ or shows down here.. Can't even get the local VW Group to have a GTG.. sigh.. Most shops are an 1hr away


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

We're more fun than a bunch of old VW hippies. Come on up.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Bunch of hippies that like to party.. I'm working on getting my car to a presentable state minus front stage.. I kinda waited a little longer than Erin before gutting into it.. (BTW Erin's car pictures look cool as ****)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Bunch of hippies that like to party.. I'm working on getting my car to a presentable state minus front stage.. I kinda waited a little longer than Erin before gutting into it.. (BTW Erin's car pictures look cool as ****)


Kinda hard to tear into it when you're sweating 55 gallon drums. You'll get it there though. Hope you can make it.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, looks like we’ll be in Alabama on the 9th, but a few miles from you. We’re going to the game. Driving up on the 8th and staying as near to campus as possible. It’s a 2:30 kickoff so we’ll be on campus setting up the tailgate before daylight. 

All I ask is for decent weather and a cleanly called game by the refs both ways...and no injuries. 

Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I hate that we'll miss you, I hope you have a safe trip 

RTR!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

If anybody is attending, but hasn't got my address, send me a PM


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I’ll have to bow out. Wish I could.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------

